# Lookbook.nu ?? anyone???



## KAIA (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey Gals! I was wondering if any of you were member of this website, i really love!!! check it out!


----------



## starfck (Apr 2, 2009)

i'm not a member of it but i go almost everyday for fashion inspiration lol =)


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm not a member either but I LOVE the site. I'm considering just applying and see what happens.

If anyone is a member and wants to give me the code to become a member... *hint hint*


----------



## KAIA (Apr 3, 2009)

LOL Cupcake_x I DO want the code as well... if anybody can invite me, then I guess I'm gonna make me a fashion blog...


----------



## Ria-xo (Apr 3, 2009)

Im ALWAYS on that website! 
Im not a member either but I was considering to just apply like cupcake_x


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

I mean, I'm not gonna get anywhere if I'm not straight up!


----------

